# Is mozart the james william sydis of classical? or there are smarter composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Is mozart the james william Sidis of classical? or there are smarter composers*

Name someone obscur prolific or not at all, but someone you would says he was the brains of the brainacs hehehe, this is a nerdy question i know, but who would make simple mensa menber look stupid, what about people there i.q remain unknow since too high...

So my question is who a Wise guys, you see my doctor has like 200 i.q i kid you not he always one step beyond, he is rocket science, i know people like this exist.

People that could built a time machine(just kidding or am i?).

:tiphat:


----------

